#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  Which are best bitcoin wallets to store bitcoins?

## Bhavya

To receive or send Bitcoin payments we need a wallet. So before we get bitcoins we should buy, create or download a bitcoin wallet. Can you guys tell me which are best bitcoin wallets to store bitcoins?

----------


## Bhavya

> Ledger Nano S is a decent one


Thanks for your reply rayshow053, Can you please explain me about the features and functionalities of ]Ledger Nano S?

----------

